# "estava era"



## tritone

This construction is very peculiar to me and I've never been able to grasp the exact meaning. It seems to be common - albeit mostly with portuguese people - but I've never seen it mentioned in any reference grammar.

examples: 

"Já *estava era* a ficar preocupada contigo; até estive para te telefonar."

"Eu atravesso as coisas – e no meio da travessia não vejo! – só *estava era* entretido na idéia dos lugares de saída e de chegada."

"Tia Sirley sabia bem que eu *estava era* querendo mostrar que sabia das coisas."


----------



## gallhammer

i second that very interesting question!


----------



## Vanda

J_á *estava era* a ficar preocupada contigo; até estive para te telefonar."

"Eu atravesso as coisas – e no meio da travessia não vejo! – só *estava era* entretido na idéia dos lugares de saída e de chegada."

"Tia Sirley sabia bem que eu *estava era* querendo mostrar que sabia das coisas."_ 


Let's see... First of all I think the first sentence is from Portugal, right?(And maybe the other ones).
This is a funny construction the Portuguese language allows us and right now I can't remember the name we give it in grammar.

The 1st goes like this: What was happening to me is that I was beginning to be worried about you...
The 2nd: - I only was lost in the idea of (finding/knowing) the arrival and exit places.
The 3rd: Tia Sirley knew very well that all I wanted was showing her that I knew stuff. 

And now I have to go to my theory grammar book and find the name of this peculiar construction. I've completely forgotten about it.


----------



## gallhammer

very interesting. and you only use this construction in the first person singular? has it something to do with the fact it's sometimes difficult to chose between estar and ser?


----------



## Vanda

No, nothing to do with difficult in picking one or the other, at all! 
It is a kind of supressing, rupturing the speech and you can use he/she, we. etc as well.
Ele estava era dando um jeito de escapulir.
Nós estávamos era querendo ganhar um presente.
Você estava era querendo ligar para ele.


----------



## wtrmute

Notice that _estar_ is conjugated, while _era_ remains 3rd person singular.  We can use it in the Present tense, as well:

Eu estou é querendo comer um sanduíche.


----------



## gallhammer

i see, thanks for these enlightning replies. 
"Nós estávamos era querendo ganhar um presente" therefore would be an inversion of "O que estávamos querendo é(era) ganhar um presente".

estou é percebendo como utilizar esta construção (?)


----------



## coolbrowne

Greetings Ladies and Gentlemen!

This turns out to be a red herring:





gallhammer said:


> ...it's sometimes difficult to chose between estar and ser?


The main verb needn't be "estar":

For instance, one can say "eu queria era estar na praia" or one can try and sing "Eu Queria Era Ficar Sambando" (Erasmo Carlos/Roberto Carlos)
It may become easier to understand if one brings in the implicit "o que" ("*O que* eu queria era estar na praia") so "na praia" becomes the predicative of the subject "o que eu queria" for the verb "era".
There is another recent discussion on the same construction.

Regards 
----------------------------------------------
*AHA:* X-post with *wtrmute*, who already brought up another verb


----------



## luscofusco

It is indeed an interesting construction and I never thought about it!

There is always an implicit opposition, often not stated:

(Eu não te estou a controlar, mas) Estava era a ficar preocupada, estive quase para te telefonar

*no meio da travessia não vejo*! – só estava era entretido na idéia dos lugares de saída e de chegada."

Tia Sirley sabia bem que eu (não estava interessado na questão em si, eu) estava era querendo mostrar que sabia das coisas.


----------



## coolbrowne

Nicely put! 


luscofusco said:


> There is always an implicit opposition, often not stated:


That choice what the omitted "o que" refers to:
(O que) eu queria era _XXX_ (ao contrário de _YYY_) - What I wanted was XXX (rather than _YYY_)​Of course, in English, one cannot get away with omitting the "What" the way the "O que" may be omitted in Portuguese.


----------



## luscofusco

Yes, it is exactly right.


----------



## Istriano

Pode se dizer:  _Eu queria agora é tomar um sorvete...?
(Eu queria ontem era tomar um sorvete.
Eu quis ontem foi tomar um sorvete?)
_


----------



## Ricardoreis

And what about the difference between this construction and the 'standard' version? Is there an implicit difference in meaning or accentuation?


----------



## coolbrowne

Hi *Ricardoreis*

I am guessing that differences, if any, would be quite subtle, but I would be reaching, since (after all these posts) I don't know exactly what you have in mind when you say "standard". Would you mind clarifying that? (Maybe one example of each?)

Thanks


----------



## Ricardoreis

Good point, sorry, I wrote in a bit of a hurry 

By standard, I mean something like "Eu quero estar na praia". I wondered why you would use "Eu quero é estar na praia". I've seen this construction lots of times and realised the 'o que' is implicit, but can't really see why you would use it.

In English, for example, 'What I want is...' would be used to either contrast the 'I' with someone else's desire that usually clashes:

'What _I_ want is to be on the beach, what my _boss_ wants is that I'm in the office all day'

Or when it's otherwise somehow negated:

'What I want is to be on the beach, but that's not going to happen'


----------



## luscofusco

It is exactly the same thing:

Eu quero é estar na praia... mas não é onde estou.
Eu quero é estar na praia, não a trabalhar.
Eu quero é estar na praia e que ninguém me aborreça.
Eu quero é estar/ficar na praia, não quero ir embora já.


----------



## Carfer

Istriano said:


> Pode se dizer: _Eu queria agora é tomar um sorvete...?_
> _(Eu queria ontem era tomar um sorvete._
> _Eu quis ontem foi tomar um sorvete?)_


 
Acho que sim, pese à incongruência entre '_agora_' e um tempo verbal no pretérito, se quiser dar a entender que se trata dum desejo que não se vai materializar, embora nesse caso acho que deveria fazer a concordância dos tempos verbais: '_Eu queria agora era tomar',_ tal como no exemplo que deu. 
Contudo, se quer exprimir uma vontade, uma resolução actual que vai concretizar, terá de dizer '_Eu quero agora é tomar um sorvete'._


----------

